# couldn't resist



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Should have stayed out of the B&M!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice pickup!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good score! Those Cabs look good.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

That Tat looks good too


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can never control myself either. Nice haul.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I gotta try a Cabaiguan, lots of people say they are closest thing to a CC.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Those look good.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice trip to the store.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That was a worth while trip to the shop. Good score


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great pickup, you have excellent taste! 
I always go the the B&M meaning to buy a stick or two, then I walk out with ten or fifteen, or thirty :biggrin:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Great pickup, you have excellent taste!
> I always go the the B&M meaning to buy a stick or two, then I walk out with ten or fifteen, or thirty :biggrin:


I also picked up a box of the new San Cristobals' but screwed up the picture.
Boy do I know what you mean!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Holy Smokes, great pick ups!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dj1340 said:


> I also picked up a box of the new San Cristobals' but screwed up the picture.
> Boy do I know what you mean!!


It's even worse than I thought!

Let me know how those are, I got one as a wish from smokerings & I can hardly wait to fire it up! :smoke:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet pickups! I love those new My Fathers:smoke:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn, nice pickups!

I wish my B&M had a selection like that!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Good choices. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I appreciate you picking these up for my Christmas presents... You can send them to.....

LOL

Nice purchase!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice pick up brother enjoy.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

We'll looks like I'll have to take a trip tomorrow after seeing this post


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

total cigar envy. I like every one of those cigars.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice selection Don! Love to try some of those Patel Bros. Enjoy Brother!


----------

